
Blackbird: Cloud-Based Video Editing and Publishing - ArtWomb
https://www.blackbird.video/
======
yodon
Who writes sales copy like that home page anymore? The first sentence
describing your product is "it's unique"? That's the most important thing you
want me to know as a visitor?

Ditch all the self-serving superlatives and tell me what it does and what it
does for me, not how impressed you are with what you built.

I'm probably even in the target market for this product, but the home page is
so terrible I won't be back to try to figure it out.

~~~
dpwm
Also, from the "why the cloud" page:

"Faster than live"

Really? I think that's a little bit too far.

Don't know much about the product. If it works, it's impressive enough: let it
sell itself.

------
rjplatte
First thing I see is an HTTPS warning.

Also, as a former professional video editor, you're listing your hotkeys as a
selling point? I can't find a decent screenshot of your editing interface, and
all I get is "The cloud is the future"

Don't try to impress me, try to sell me your product, using tactics like
_showing it to me_

~~~
baldfat
I really can see this working, but I don't see how this would be a better
workflow for me. Problem one is the learning curve of a Video Editor and
Problem two it takes hundreds of hours to get fast with an editor. I switched
to Davinci Resolve as my perfected but I have to work on who I am working
with. I think I found what works fo rthe last three years.

Currently I use Resilio (Bit Torrent Syn) to grab raw video and audio from
some client, all they do is copy the raw files into the folder. I then have
that folder shared with whoever I am working with on a second folder which has
been logged into my system. I then have a third separate Resilio folder for
the client where they receive the proofs and after agreement final product.

Working on a cloud I don't have control on my logging or my end product in one
system.

------
nkkollaw
I have a really crappy computer ATM, and I was wondering if something like
this existed.

Even with a fast connection though, uploading the source files would take
forever.

~~~
all2
It would be really interesting to try and have a client-side app that handled
the basic things, and then offloaded expensive stuff back to the mother-ship,
like compression or final mixdown, or effects (if the application happens to
have effects).

Most computers shouldn't choke too hard on basic, non-destructive editing. I
think. I could be very wrong. I'm thinking back to Apple's iMovie offering
from quite a while ago, though. It didn't seem to computationally heavy.

~~~
rjplatte
Proxy editing is the standard solution to low-power hardware. The source files
are converted to small lightweight files, the editing is performed, and the
rendering is shipped out to a bigger machine, using the original files.

------
drenvuk
Where is the price?

~~~
blensor
I Second that. I was sifting through the site but am unable to find out how
much this costs. It looks good but seems to be tailored to professional news
organization sized companies so it's probably quite expensive.

